# Health news 10th September 2010



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2010)

*The daily jab that combats diabetes: Treatment also helps patients shed the pounds*
A daily jab that controls diabetes and fights obesity could be available on the NHS by Christmas. The injection, called Victoza, has been given the go-ahead by the drugs watchdog, the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence. The jab, which also lowers blood pressure and cholesterol, could free thousands of suffers of type 2 diabetes, the form linked to middle-age spread, from having to take insulin. Stella Valerkou, Senior Policy Officer, quoted.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tes-Treatment-helps-patients-shed-pounds.html 

*NICE recommends liraglutide for type 2 diabetes mellitus*
In draft guidance published today (10 September 2010), NICE recommends liraglutide[[1]] (Victoza, Novo Nordisk) 1.2 mg daily for some people with type 2 diabetes mellitus. However, it does not recommend liraglutide at 1.8mg daily, as the available evidence does not suggest any significant additional benefit with the higher dose. Diabetes UK cited.

http://www.nice.org.uk/newsroom/pressreleases/NICERecommendsLiraglutideForType2DiabetesMellitus.jsp

*BBC Radio Gloucester ? Prevalence of undiagnosed. Diabetes UK mentioned.*

http://cisionpoint.cision.com/Common/ArticleDetails.aspx?PageMethod=LoadClippingDetailsFromLink&FirstWatch=true&clippingId=$IVZyjQSCWkrunHrgpCihJg==$


*Figures reveal a hidden problem*
Nearly 10,000 people in Worcestershire are risking blindness, heart disease and kidney failure as they unknowingly suffer from diabetes. A study by charity Diabetes UK estimates 33,000 people in the county are suffering from the Type 2 form of the disorder, but 9,400 of these have not yet been diagnosed. These sufferers have no idea they face increased threats of serious health problems, which also include strokes and even limb amputation. Those most at risk are people overweight and with a large waist, those over 40 or anyone with close relatives with a history of the disorder. Peter Shorrick, West Midlands Regional Manager, quoted.

http://www.worcesterstandard.co.uk/news26071.html



*'A quarter of diabetics in Hounslow undiagnosed' *

A QUARTER of diabetics in Hounslow have yet to be diagnosed with the condition, 'alarming' new figures suggest. An estimated 14,500 residents across the borough are living with the disease, according to statistics highlighted by the charity Diabetes UK, but 3,400 of those (24 per cent) remain unaware. Roz Rosenblatt, London Regional Manager, quoted.

http://www.hounslowchronicle.co.uk/...tics-in-hounslow-undiagnosed-109642-27237235/


*REDBRIDGE: 'Thousands living with undiagnosed diabetes'*

More than 4,500 people in the borough could be living with undiagnosed diabetes, new figures have revealed. Health charity Diabetes UK warns that an estimated 4,600 people in Redbridge are now thought to have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes, putting themselves at serious risk of conditions such as blindness, amputation, kidney failure, stroke and heart disease. Roz Rosenblatt, London Regional Manager, quoted.

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne..._Thousands_living_with_undiagnosed_diabetes_/



*WALTHAM FOREST: '2,000 living with undiagnosed diabetes'*
Around 2,000 people in Waltham Forest could be living with undiagnosed diabetes, according to a new study. Research by The Association of Public Health Observatories (APHO) found that a total of 13,500 residents in the borough suffer from Type 2 of the condition, which makes further health problems such as strokes and heart disease more likely. Roz Rosenblatt, London Regional Manager, quoted.

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...ST___2_000_living_with_undiagnosed_diabetes_/



*10,900 diabetics undiagnosed in Cumbria*
Thousands of Cumbrians are believed to have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes ? putting them at risk of ?devastating? health problems, a charity has warned. According to Diabetes UK, there are 31,902 people with diabetes in Cumbria and 34 per cent of them (an estimated 10,900 ? the highest in the North West) are thought to have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes, which can lead to blindness, amputation, kidney failure, stroke, and heart disease. Julie Byron, North West Regional Manager, quoted.

http://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co.uk/news/8378050.Charity_highlights_Cumbrian_diabetes_risk/

*Four cups of coffee a day 'helps women halve their chances of gout' *
Four cups of coffee a day can more than halve the risk of gout in women, according to researchers. They found those drinking that amount or more were 57 per cent less likely to suffer the agony of a gout attack than those who drank none. Two to four cups lowered the chances of gout by about 22 per cent but one a day only by three per cent. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...coffee-day-helps-women-half-chances-gout.html

*'Sponge checks' for oesophageal cancer risk *
Surgical treatments for Barrett's oesophagus have been invasive and relatively risky in the past Swallowing a sponge on a piece of string could help prevent a deadly form of cancer, UK experts claim. Medical Research Council scientists have created the "cytosponge" which collects cells from the stomach. These cells can be checked for a pre-cancerous condition called Barrett's oesophagus which can affect people with a long history of heartburn.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11250464

*'Five-minute scan' to check child's brain development *

In this diagram, functional connections between brain regions that grow stronger with age are shown in orange, those that weaken are in blue Children's mental development could be recorded in much the same way we chart height and weight, say scientists. They have devised a way of mapping development using an MRI machine and a mathematics programme. The tool can be used to place children on a "maturation curve" just like we do with height and weight.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11218232

*Cuts to junior doctors' hours may impact on patient care, warn surgeons*
The cuts to junior doctors' working hours have had a "significant adverse impact" on hospital staff and could impact on standards of patient care, senior surgeons warn. In a letter to The Daily Telegraph, they say the European Working Time Directive risks leaving trainee doctors without enough time to learn the specialist skills they need. They say the cuts could damage levels of professionalism and make it more likely that trainees will bring a ?shift mentality? to future jobs.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...may-impact-on-patient-care-warn-surgeons.html


----------

